# Solid Works Premium 2010



## ahmelsayed (14 يوليو 2010)

```
RapidShare: 
http://rapidshare.com/files/387763027/SolidWorks_Premium_2010.part01.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/387777518/SolidWorks_Premium_2010.part02.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/387777778/SolidWorks_Premium_2010.part03.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/387777832/SolidWorks_Premium_2010.part04.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/387765201/SolidWorks_Premium_2010.part05.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/387777453/SolidWorks_Premium_2010.part06.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/387777557/SolidWorks_Premium_2010.part07.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/387765039/SolidWorks_Premium_2010.part08.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/387777750/SolidWorks_Premium_2010.part09.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/387776171/SolidWorks_Premium_2010.part10.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/387763127/SolidWorks_Premium_2010.part11.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/387777360/SolidWorks_Premium_2010.part12.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/387777467/SolidWorks_Premium_2010.part13.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/387763142/SolidWorks_Premium_2010.part14.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/387777449/SolidWorks_Premium_2010.part15.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/387777702/SolidWorks_Premium_2010.part16.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/387777755/SolidWorks_Premium_2010.part17.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/387777626/SolidWorks_Premium_2010.part18.rar 
HotFile: 
http://hotfile.com/dl/45390012/626121c/SolidWorks_Premium_2010.part01.rar.html 
http://hotfile.com/dl/45390187/16f0895/SolidWorks_Premium_2010.part02.rar.html 
http://hotfile.com/dl/45390449/314772d/SolidWorks_Premium_2010.part03.rar.html 
http://hotfile.com/dl/45390680/97c4001/SolidWorks_Premium_2010.part04.rar.html 
http://hotfile.com/dl/45390804/e730e94/SolidWorks_Premium_2010.part05.rar.html 
http://hotfile.com/dl/45390918/87b9df2/SolidWorks_Premium_2010.part06.rar.html 
http://hotfile.com/dl/45391043/1d0a609/SolidWorks_Premium_2010.part07.rar.html 
http://hotfile.com/dl/45391153/e6e04e2/SolidWorks_Premium_2010.part08.rar.html 
http://hotfile.com/dl/45391287/1cfb832/SolidWorks_Premium_2010.part09.rar.html 
http://hotfile.com/dl/45391464/5331233/SolidWorks_Premium_2010.part10.rar.html 
http://hotfile.com/dl/45391609/daefd43/SolidWorks_Premium_2010.part11.rar.html 
http://hotfile.com/dl/45391726/e1c8d17/SolidWorks_Premium_2010.part12.rar.html 
http://hotfile.com/dl/45391905/cfa77b9/SolidWorks_Premium_2010.part13.rar.html 
http://hotfile.com/dl/45392033/c5d5404/SolidWorks_Premium_2010.part14.rar.html 
http://hotfile.com/dl/45392154/52b55e7/SolidWorks_Premium_2010.part15.rar.html 
http://hotfile.com/dl/45392334/65adf45/SolidWorks_Premium_2010.part16.rar.html 
http://hotfile.com/dl/45392514/de7e64f/SolidWorks_Premium_2010.part17.rar.html 
http://hotfile.com/dl/45392599/53afccb/SolidWorks_Premium_2010.part18.rar.html
```
 

Hope To be usefull for all members​


----------



## aiman_gawish (23 يوليو 2010)

بسم الله ماشاء الله برنامج مهم وخطير 
عايزين شرح عربى 
وكمان تعريب القوائم


----------



## ahmelsayed (31 يوليو 2010)

أسف على التأخير فى الرد​دى لينكات الشرح ممكن تنزلهم منها​

```
[URL="http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?8ddbmdfv3my"][U]http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?8ddbmdfv3my[/U][/URL]
```


```
[RIGHT][URL="http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?2cmpnghkxbd"][U]http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?2cmpnghkxbd[/U][/URL]
[RIGHT][URL="http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?0tcm1w5tjiy"][U]http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?0tcm1w5tjiy[/U][/URL]
[URL="http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?6my21nsx4ml"][U]http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?6my21nsx4ml[/U][/URL]
[URL="http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?6jlfxjyv2mf"][U]http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?6jlfxjyv2mf[/U][/URL]
[URL="http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?7zxtucmj4z8"][U]http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?7zxtucmj4z8[/U][/URL]
[URL="http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?6yeynqkzv5m"][U]http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?6yeynqkzv5m[/U][/URL]
[URL="http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?5zkth1tlujm"][U]http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?5zkth1tlujm[/U][/URL]
[URL="http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?3n4n3mi0d2t"][U]http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?3n4n3mi0d2t[/U][/URL]
[URL="http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?c24mmbeecym"][U]http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?c24mmbeecym[/U][/URL]
[URL="http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?7nvoqfzgmge"][U]http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?7nvoqfzgmge[/U][/URL]
[URL="http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?bgex9cxzbfk"][U]http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?bgex9cxzbfk[/U][/URL]
[URL="http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?4voznmoy0mq"][U]http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?4voznmoy0mq[/U][/URL]
[URL="http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?32hdzmn3jd4"][U]http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?32hdzmn3jd4[/U][/URL]
[URL="http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?2kqzdigtbng"][U]http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?2kqzdigtbng[/U][/URL]
[URL="http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?4vigyzn1uxj"][U]http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?4vigyzn1uxj[/U][/URL]
[URL="http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?7dgxmf0dnh3"][U]http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?7dgxmf0dnh3[/U][/URL]
[URL="http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?bmmx1bnj5dz"][U]http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?bmmx1bnj5dz[/U][/URL]
[URL="http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?6wxbjntwmfm"][U]http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?6wxbjntwmfm[/U][/URL]
[URL="http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?bdjttxobrrz"][U]http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?bdjttxobrrz[/U][/URL][/RIGHT]
```
 
ودى لينكات تانية

```
[URL="http://www.badongo.com/file/7532151"][COLOR=#3b5998][U]http://www.badongo.com/file/7532151[/U][/COLOR][/URL]
```
[/RIGHT]

```
[RIGHT][URL="http://www.badongo.com/file/7532232"][COLOR=#3b5998][U]http://www.badongo.com/file/7532232[/U][/COLOR][/URL]
[RIGHT][URL="http://www.badongo.com/file/7532271"][COLOR=#3b5998][U]http://www.badongo.com/file/7532271[/U][/COLOR][/URL]
[URL="http://www.badongo.com/file/7532306"][COLOR=#3b5998][U]http://www.badongo.com/file/7532306[/U][/COLOR][/URL]
[URL="http://www.badongo.com/file/7532341"][COLOR=#3b5998][U]http://www.badongo.com/file/7532341[/U][/COLOR][/URL]
[URL="http://www.badongo.com/file/7532363"][COLOR=#3b5998][U]http://www.badongo.com/file/7532363[/U][/COLOR][/URL]
[URL="http://www.badongo.com/file/7544007"][COLOR=#3b5998][U]http://www.badongo.com/file/7544007[/U][/COLOR][/URL]
[URL="http://www.badongo.com/file/7544085"][COLOR=#3b5998][U]http://www.badongo.com/file/7544085[/U][/COLOR][/URL]
[URL="http://www.badongo.com/file/7544236"][COLOR=#3b5998][U]http://www.badongo.com/file/7544236[/U][/COLOR][/URL]
[URL="http://www.badongo.com/file/7544341"][COLOR=#3b5998][U]http://www.badongo.com/file/7544341[/U][/COLOR][/URL]
[URL="http://www.badongo.com/file/7544589"][COLOR=#3b5998][U]http://www.badongo.com/file/7544589[/U][/COLOR][/URL]
[URL="http://www.badongo.com/file/7544694"][COLOR=#3b5998][U]http://www.badongo.com/file/7544694[/U][/COLOR][/URL]
[URL="http://www.badongo.com/file/7544824"][COLOR=#3b5998][U]http://www.badongo.com/file/7544824[/U][/COLOR][/URL]
[URL="http://www.badongo.com/file/7544867"][COLOR=#3b5998][U]http://www.badongo.com/file/7544867[/U][/COLOR][/URL]
[URL="http://www.badongo.com/file/7544953"][COLOR=#3b5998][U]http://www.badongo.com/file/7544953[/U][/COLOR][/URL][/RIGHT]
```
 
أتمنى الإفادة للجميع​[/RIGHT]


----------



## ادور (1 أغسطس 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررر كتير


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (15 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيرا أخي 

ولكن بعد تثبيت البرنامج ونسخ ملف الكراك عند تشغيل البرنامج تظهر هذه الرسالة

this limited life version of solidworks has expired

ويغلق البرنامج ولا يعمل

فما الحل؟


----------



## أبو مؤيد (22 أغسطس 2010)

نفس المشكلة عندي

this limited life version of solidworks has expired

؟؟؟؟؟؟

​


----------



## كارم ابوعودة (22 أغسطس 2010)

ارجوا من الاخوان ايجاد حل لهذه المشكلة لانه البرنامج فظيع جدا وانا بستخدمه من فتره


----------



## riad2016 (24 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## المنتصر بالله 1431 (26 أغسطس 2010)

*لو سمحتم حل سريع*



أبو مؤيد قال:


> نفس المشكلة عندي​
> this limited life version of solidworks has expired​
> ؟؟؟؟؟؟​


 
وانا عندي نفس المشكلة


----------



## كارم ابوعودة (19 أكتوبر 2010)

رجاء يا اخوان الي نزله البرنامج والي حاوله فيه شو حل المشكلة ورانا مشاريع وبنا نخلصها 
يا اعضاء المنتدي يلي ما عمركم قصرتم مع حد طالب المساعده رجاء ساعدونا في هالمشكلة اتعبنا من تنزيل الكراكت وعشي فاضي


----------

